# Catchphrases and Greetings



## Kip

What are some creative *Catchphrases* or *Greetings* you've come up with or have seen?




I like using "*Yo Idiot*" or something of the sort as a greeting, the rest of the text always fits perfectly.

I'm currently using "*Slexmas*" & "*Flibinibs*" as my catchphrases.





What are yours? (Sorry if there is already a thread like this that I've overlooked)


----------



## Officer Berri

Catchphrases and Greetings are pretty difficult for me to come up with. I don't like nonsense phrases and I certainly don't like making my villagers say rude or insulting things so I have to think long and hard about stuff before I actually decide what to have them say.

Though I admit, for the longest time my head canon was that tank tries to hit on all the girls, so I would give him catchphrases akin to 'babycakes' and other things like that. I believe his greeting was also "Yo wat up".

It's been too long since I played I can barely remember stuff like this, lol.


----------



## tigereyes86

Aw, I'm awful at it, I usually slightly change their original one.  Like someone said 'Hoofy', so I made it 'Hoofer'.  Or related to their animal, like Hugh got 'bacon' and 'rasher'.  When someone asked for a pick up line, I gave them "Heeey you" or "How you doin" (of course!)

But yeah, I'm baad at it.  Oh I gave Chevre as a goat, the greeting of "me-e-e-h!" like a bleating goat haha.  Inspired, huh?!


----------



## Kip

@OfficerBerri i think i also did that with one of my villagers in WW!

@tigereyes: Me-e-e-h! I should totally use that sometime, it made me laugh.


I once gave Lucky the catchphrases "Licking". That turned out soo awkward and funny.


----------



## Officer Berri

Now that I think about it, I remember randomly forcing Nibbles to scream "Girugamesh" or something like that at the end of her sentences for some reason. xD


----------



## tigereyes86

^ Haha that would have been funny to see!

Oh and I'm glad one of my catchphrase attempts has reached the masses


----------



## Sena

I love giving peppy villagers catchphrases such as "like, yeah." So they'll say things like "That's SO totally awesome, like, yeah!"
Once I gave Buck the catchphrase "darlin'" which was fun, too. "Hey there, darlin'!"


----------



## KarlaKGB

I give them catchphrases and greetings that are just short of profanity


----------



## Kip

Sena said:


> I love giving peppy villagers catchphrases such as "like, yeah." So they'll say things like "That's SO totally awesome, like, yeah!"
> Once I gave Buck the catchphrase "darlin'" which was fun, too. "Hey there, darlin'!"



Those fit well. I try to make some catchphrases like that for certain types as well!



KarlaKGB said:


> I give them catchphrases and greetings that are just short of profanity



Ahaha i love seeing such catchphrases/greetings, it makes the game that much better.


----------



## tigereyes86

KarlaKGB said:


> I give them catchphrases and greetings that are just short of profanity



I'm at that stage now, I've used up the safe ones and I need something to brighten up my encounters with those innocent minded animals.  Innocent, my a$$.  Antonio once asked me if I remembered the all night workout session we once had.  Took a screenshot coz I couldn't believe that was programmed in.  It was amazing!  Oh and the Pocket Packer thing they love to say...


----------



## Officer Berri

Tsk tsk. I could never force my villagers to swear.

Mainly because I don't see the humor in it.  I left that phase a little while into middle school.


----------



## keybug55

Warning: Vulgar language



Spoiler





(Olleh is just hello backwards)


----------



## tigereyes86

I'm going to watch what they tend to say and see if I can get an innuendo in, I saw a few on tumblr and if you didn't know the game would wonder what they had been programmed to say!


----------



## Juicebox

Well I'll admit that I do use occasional swearing for my catchphrases, but I try to stick to something cute.

In my City Folk town, there was a musical theme, so all the villagers catchphrases were music related. I think Apollo was the one that I had say cresCENDO.


----------



## violetneko

I always have them say "captain" Like, "Do you like this shirt, captain?" XD


----------



## Cloudkitty

I feel too embarrassed to share some of the phrases I've given my villagers (y'all are so nice) but I do also like to give them short movie-related quotes. Things like "Beetlejuice!" "Ludicrous speed!" or "Kill 'em all" (that last one is from Xena) look really funny at the beginning of a sentence about regular AC topics.


----------



## keybug55

Cloudkitty said:


> I feel too embarrassed to share some of the phrases I've given my villagers (y'all are so nice) but I do also like to give them short movie-related quotes. Things like "Beetlejuice!" "Ludicrous speed!" or "Kill 'em all" (that last one is from Xena) look really funny at the beginning of a sentence about regular AC topics.



Well, I had a jock villager say "Turbotastic"


----------



## Aloha

I usually make it so that it revolves around a theme.Say if my town is named a certain country,I'll use greetings from that country


----------



## Dae

Aloha said:


> I usually make it so that it revolves around a theme.Say if my town is named a certain country,I'll use greetings from that country


Wow.. That's a really neat idea.
Way more creative than the usual immature things I would slip in there. pffft..


----------



## bionic

keybug55 said:


> Warning: Vulgar language
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370
> (Olleh is just hello backwards)



  

I do the exact same thing.


----------



## siderealotion

I can't really think of anything cool to use for either. Not too long ago, however, I gave Roald the line "WHERE'S MARIO?" and catchphrase "LUIGI" (ironic colors, I know) and found it pretty funny whenever I walked by whenever he had to tell me something. "*WHERE'S MARIO?!* something something something, *LUIGI!*" all with a big tuff guy voice and the image of a squat penguin.


----------



## Lauren

I made mine swear and all sorts all of the time!


----------



## amerlene

I don't really use any strong language in my catchphrases. I'm particularly imaginative with them. Last catchphrase I gave someone was "LIGHTNING"


----------

